# best dog?



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

*favorate dog??*​
pit-bull terrior 4616.91%english bull terrior 2910.66%husky 3914.34%doberman 3111.40%boxer 4215.44%sheep dog 196.99%whippet 62.21%dalmation 31.10%golden retriver 3813.97%japanese akita196.99%


----------



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

What is your favorate dog?

or

What is your favorate type of fighting dog?

(not tofight like staffys,pit-bull boxer,etc)


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

sausage dog, you can eat them.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a Samoyed from when I was 11, and I had to get him put to sleep in June last year. He was a boss dog, and my best friend.










RIP Casper!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a rotty,

she a beautiful dog.

Don't like the way you have said "fighting" dog though. What do you mean by that?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Here she is with my Mrs...

Quite an old picture though.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

German Shephards.... So loyal, friendly and intelligent


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

my mates got a rottweiler nice dog ghs but i agree with bonzer, german shephards for me


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Bonzer said:


> German Shephards.... So loyal, friendly and intelligent


My mate has an awesome one, does everything you tell it, friendly, no bother at all.


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

Siberian Huskie's, really nice dogs, need a lot of looking after, but like most dogs i suppose.!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

briggsy said:


> What is your favorate dog?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


wont let me add a pic a the minute, but there all on my page.....my favourite dog is my dog :thumb: japenese akita......

but would also like to know what you meant by fighting dog :confused1:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a presa canario hes a big lump. Would like a we pug.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

my fav is a giant schnauzer, iv got two minatures and a giant


----------



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

1 reason i put thread up is that i am gettinga dog i dnt what to get i always liked the doberman , whippet , english-bull terrior but lately i have been geting a bit fond of siberien huskys big blue eyes any body got 1 and are they loyal n good pet dogs?


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

my fav is a pitbull there no were near as bad as what people say. iv had 2 now the first one got out of the garden when i was in work and someone took her to the pound and i couldn't afford to get her back luckily i had a pup out of her a few months before


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> my fav is a pitbull there no were near as bad as what people say. iv had 2 now the first one got out of the garden when i was in work and someone took her to the pound and i couldn't afford to get her back luckily i had a pup out of her a few months before


sorry I dont mean to sound rude, but how can you just leave your dog at the pound :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

briggsy said:


> 1 reason i put thread up is that i am gettinga dog i dnt what to get i always liked the doberman , whippet , english-bull terrior but lately i have been geting a bit fond of siberien huskys big blue eyes any body got 1 and are they loyal n good pet dogs?


Have always wanted one but work all day and it wouldnt be fair to leave it for that long, my neighbours have 2 and they say they are hard work and need a LOT of walking, very loyal and good pets if you look after them right.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

clairey.h said:


> sorry I dont mean to sound rude, but how can you just leave your dog at the pound :confused1: :confused1:


^^X2 :confused1:

seriously if I lost my boy I'd do anything to make sure I got him back & fast.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

i might av been working but i couldnt afford to get her back i due to personal reasons it was somthing like £150 just from when she got handed in and it went up £15 every day they had her. i miss the dog still and it was 2yrs ago now


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

gymfit said:


> ^^X2 :confused1:
> 
> seriously if I lost my boy I'd do anything to make sure I got him back & fast.


its alright though cause he got puppies out of her first :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> i might av been working but i couldnt afford to get her back i due to personal reasons it was somthing like £150 just from when she got handed in and it went up £15 every day they had her. i miss the dog still and it was 2yrs ago now


ok fair point but I still dont get it.....I would starve, beg and yes probably steal to get my dog back.....sorry just my opinion


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> its alright though cause he got puppies out of her first :confused1:


i didnt mean to breed her i went to a mates and put her in the spare run and his dog managed to get into her 1 and she only had 3 pups and gave the other 2 away to a mate and my cousin


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Heres a pictur of my 'fighting dog' lying down after doing some wieghts lol



Before anyone says anything i dont normally dress him up. My girlfriend said she was going to come oover and walk him, so i did it for a laugh. She refused to walk him though :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i love staffies, ah bless their cute little faces


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> ok fair point but I still dont get it.....I would starve, beg and yes probably steal to get my dog back.....sorry just my opinion


believe me i tryed to get the cash but at the time i wasnt talking to any of my family and i was only on £80 a week aprentiship and living on my own


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a JRT, maybe the OP should rephrase "fighting dogs" - a silly phrase, and use the correct wording

Working or utility dogs

Here is my JRT asleep as usual cuddle up to me on sofa lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I like Huskys


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

Bonzer said:


> German Shephards.... So loyal, friendly and intelligent


x2

had 1 for 11 years the second most intelligent dog in the world after border collies

3rd place goes to poodles (fact)


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

My grandparents had a beauty of a lab called holly

died a few years back

still best dog I've ever met

Second place goes to my mates spaniel which is a brutal combination of fat, muscle, fur and teeth :thumbup1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Why would anyone want a fighting dog? To fight who? Why would you want it to fight?

Surely a dog is something people get for a companion, something to play and have fun with, for their family, possibly as a guard dog?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Jack Russell Terriers, my parents used to breed them when I was younger. I used to walk 10 pups at a time at the local playing fields.

Cue soppy JRT pup video


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I own and show rottweilers I think a well bred rottweiler is the best dog.

They can be a good family pet as well as perform within the schutzhund world showing they are fit for function


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Aussie Shepherd!!!!!!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Huskies are cool.

I had a jack russel terrier when I was a kid but he bit my mate (on two occasions) and was "taken back to the farm".

Theres another dog I've seen once or twice, no idea the name of it, but it looks like a big fluffy bear. I would like to cuddle one.


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

Rottweilers FTW

Wish i could have one


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Huskies are cool.
> 
> I had a jack russel terrier when I was a kid but he bit my mate (on two occasions) and was "taken back to the farm".
> 
> ...


st Bernard


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I like english bull terriors.


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Fighting dogs! are you for real! Despite my very recent bad event i still dont want dogs having a bad rep! No dog is used for fighting, well except my sick people! If you want a 'fighting'dog something is wrong with you and i hope no one gives you a dog! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Dan said:


> sausage dog, you can eat them.












Eating me would leave a bad aftertaste and some serious gastrointestinal issues (perforated colon) :cursing: .



MMA said:


> Have always wanted one but work all day and it wouldnt be fair to leave it for that long, my neighbours have 2 and they say they are hard work and need a LOT of walking, very loyal and good pets if you look after them right.


+1 on huskies needing lots of exercise (several miles a day), and if they don't get it they will chew your place up.

Boxers and dobes are beautiful dogs, although boxers are a bit crazy to say the least.

J


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> st Bernard


Na mate. These are ridiculous these things. So much hair.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Na mate. These are ridiculous these things. So much hair.


old English sheep dog maybe


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> old English sheep dog maybe


Its some foreign one mate. Quite rare. I had the name at one point, cant mind now though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

mate u missed sausage dog off your poll.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Some nice presas


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Bonzer said:


> German Shephards.... So loyal, friendly and intelligent


x2 this i love german shephards, my parents have always had them, we have a white german shephard at the moment shes a big shephard


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

no rottweiler ?


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Airedale Terrier - king of dogs only dog iirc to actually be awarded a real (not dicken medal) VC

Would never own another dog after having an Airedale


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

staffordshire bul terrier, mine is 3 years old, he is so protective of my family he and my daughter are like best friends always getting up to all sorts. They get alot of bad press but they are great family dogs. Its only the ****hole people that want them for an image, that give them the bad name. Blame the deed not the breed!!!!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

None of the above, Alaskan Malamute:thumbup1:

My boy:thumb:










And as a pup:tongue:








http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/stephenc-albums-pics-picture5028-phpg9klvppm-1.jpg]


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Mr G said:


> I had a Samoyed from when I was 11, and I had to get him put to sleep in June last year. He was a boss dog, and my best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me about Samoyeds? Behaviour etc?

They're top of my list for dogs


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

dongrammar said:


> Can you tell me about Samoyeds? Behaviour etc?
> 
> They're top of my list for dogs


They were up there for me also when I was trying to find a malamute and was struggling, great dogs. Make a crazy noise tho when excited:lol:


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

hehe I see a woman walking a few around my area now and then. Apparently they're hypoallergenic, I wouldn't wanna get a dog that makes my brother sick when he visits!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I have japanese akitas got three of them great with all my kids, and defo not for fighting, im thinking u didnt mean to actually fight tho did u? maybe a stereotypical type of way of saying it hmm is that a word :lol: .....

Byson



Bella



and last but not least Tingu



Ohhh and just coz i think this is a ace pic of a akita pup one last one a pup i gave to my mam and dad, bella is mam, tingu is dad ...


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

StephenC said:


> None of the above, Alaskan Malamute:thumbup1:
> 
> My boy:thumb:
> 
> ...


That is a ace dog :thumbup1: I like most dogs tbh some nice dogs in thread


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bullmastiffs...big loyal lumps.....quite fancy a french bulldog


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

leafman said:


> That is a ace dog :thumbup1: I like most dogs tbh some nice dogs in thread


Cheers mate, he used to get confused for an akita a lot when he was a pup due to being thick set and having a curly tail.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

For a guard dog i'd say dobermann or rottweiler out of that list, but look up Cane Corso on Wiki. We have tibetan terriers


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

pit bull best dog ever, don't discriminate they hate everyone..


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

i have bred english bull terriers and staffs, we've had a cocker spaniel and a labrador. At the moment i have 5 miniature pinchers's and 2 dobermann's

out all these dog's if the dobermann's had been first there would have been no others. When i was waiting for mine to be bred i kept in touch with the breeder while i was learning all i could about them the breeder told me these are "special" dog's unlike any other she was right there's just something about them, my mate's family breed very high quality german shepard's but when i take my dobie's to his kennel's his family stand in awe of them.

Dobermann's are not for the faint hearted and take a huge amount of effort on plus note you don't have to teach them how to gaurd they just do it from about 6 month's. Just for a giggle i walk them down the high street to the cash point with me clear all the chav's out  , but beware when you own one of these you suddenly stop getting house guest's and everyone will want to stop and talk to you about them while staying about 15 feet away :lol:


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm personally a Labrador man, however my friend over here has an Alaskan Malamute who is huge!...Has a fantastic personality, and almost human intelligence, but definitely a stupid dog! haha


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Out of them, a boxer.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Its some foreign one mate. Quite rare. I had the name at one point, cant mind now though.


Portuguese water dog?

Rare dogs that can look cool. Except as the name suggests, they love going in water because they were bred as a fishing dog to help fishermen and to swim in the sea/ocean. They have a special coat, 2 different types of fur, one inner layer which is short and brushy and the outer which is long and padded, basically keeps them warm in a cold ocean if they were swimming from ship to ship delivering messages.

I think this puppy looks really cute, really nice colour pattern as well. But they are pretty expensive.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

best dog?? MY dog!!!!


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

staffies without a doubt


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

What?? no border collies!! i am dissapointed! :confused1:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

id say the best dog by far is a well bred pitbull in the right hands, not many people have actually seen a proper pitbull in this country because for 1 they are banned and because the people who breed them dont actually have pit bulls most are cross breeds just to look a certain way,most of the ones you see in the press are big dogs say over 22 inch tall and weigh 50 - 60 lbs, when in fact a true pure pitbull how they used to be should be around 18 inch and weigh no more than 40 lbs,

this is the type you mostly see










when they should be like this



















most are bred now just to look big and menacing and not how they should be.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

adamdutton,

did you own/have you owned a pit bull?


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

^^ What an evil looking dog!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i keep staffords i have 6 at moment, but again with the staffords most you see are bred just to be big and bulky and this again is not how they used to be or should be, its all down to the kennel club they are ruining alot of breeds, there was a show a while back about it and how much they have changed alot of breeds and that are now unhealthy and not how they used to be and should be.

again this is what you see mostly










and these are mine how they used to be and should be













































































































and the newest member


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i havnt personally owned one as they are illegal over here but i know alot of people who have or do, and a few of them moved over seas when the ban came in just so they could keep there dogs.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I have to say I am very weary about seeing pit bulls/staff cross breads. The young guys around where I live think its cool to own one, but i see the dogs pulling them over nearly and letting them run around off the lead.

There was one wondering around the street the other day on a school morning children were everywhere, I dread to think what would have happened if it decided to turn on one of themI guess its just me worrying. I am not saying all are like it but, I am weary when I have my children with me and I see these breads off the lead without a muzzle, and when I am out walking my dog on a lead.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

V cute pups btw - lol but then all pups are cut hehe


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

why is there no option fot a Staffy???? staffys are awsome dogs, so so loving


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

Man those dogs are awsome, some of the nicest i have seen  great heads on them ........


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

anybody else on here own working lurchers/terriers?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

the working dogs are the best, one of my pups has gone to live in newcastle with a person who keeps working lurchers and terriers, and he says he is doing amazing, also got one living in ireland, and he is a proper working dog now he has had him out once (he is not even 2) and he did amazing he was very impressed with him.

bettyboo that is one of the main problems in bullbreeds the fact that alot are cross breeds that are bred to be big and aggressive, but doubt you could get a friendlier dog than a pure well bred staffy or pitbull, they were originally bred to be very human friendly and in the days when dog fighting was legal any dog that showed any human aggression was killed instantly, as they were no good, but now you get people trying to breed aggression into them.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> the working dogs are the best, one of my pups has gone to live in newcastle with a person who keeps working lurchers and terriers, and he says he is doing amazing, also got one living in ireland, and he is a proper working dog now he has had him out once (he is not even 2) and he did amazing he was very impressed with him.
> 
> bettyboo that is one of the main problems in bullbreeds the fact that alot are cross breeds that are bred to be big and aggressive, but doubt you could get a friendlier dog than a pure well bred staffy or pitbull, they were originally bred to be very human friendly and in the days when dog fighting was legal any dog that showed any human aggression was killed instantly, as they were no good, but now you get people trying to breed aggression into them.


 is that tan coloured dog out of honey lines?

i've got a bull grey(out of a well known bull x called golly),a bull grey x saluki grey out of my own bull x and a collie grey x bull grey.these two are father and son.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i woke up las night with my dog laying across my face snoring her head off hahaha


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

bigpit said:


> anybody else on here own working lurchers/terriers?




Here's some pics of my lurcher  he kind of works.......well its work climbing on the sofa & work having to humour me & go for walks eh :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

ive been looking at bloodhounds....anyone got one????


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

My favorite is the German Shepard...but my Old English sheep dog is a close runner up...Great protector of my family and property and well mannered around young children...perfect match for most families looking for a large breed...


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

i have a 3year old staff very friendly and loveable dog...just rcently added a dogue de bordeaux pup to the household and they get on very well......well when the dogur pup isnt trying to play fight the staff lol


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

heres a pic of my boy wen he was a pup


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

I got a lurcher (whipet & Greyhound) and a greyhound... both lovely dogs with lovely temperaments.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

bigpit no she isnt from honey lines, she is from my own breeding, but if the honey lines are the ones iam thinking of they are supposed to be good working dogs,

think i have heard of golly before, some other very good working dogs are alaunts but very rare to get a good pure one.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

border collie for sure,these dogs are so wired up they can learn a new command in 15 mins,my collie has just turned 1 and has never needed to have a lead,it will obey without hesitation,i would say though if you dident take it for at least 2-3 hour brisk walk a day then i would class it as cruelty to own this breed.


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

my laptop wouldnt let me download pics yesterday.....today however....lol

so lets face it my doggy wins hands down....ozzie the japenese akita...and no im not bias :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I love Japanese akitas - fantastic breed, did alot of research on their history and such. Unfortunately I do not have the space for one where I live.

Instead I decided to get a breed to suit my living arrangements, so I have a miniature JRT, just like me highly strung at times, mad as a hatter and likes to cuddle up on sofa evenings and snore lol

Oh I found this pic of Bolt as a pup


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

has to be boxers for me!! just cos they are such characters with big personalities lol!! we had one called max and he was soft as sh!te!!! loved him to pieces!!! he was my dads shadow, followed him everywhere! and cos of their flat faces u could see all his expressions, he used to huff if my dad shouted at him lol so funny!! downside is the slobbers lol ,especially with food around ud think he hadnt seen food before!! if i ever get one of my own it will be a boxer defo!!


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

had a first cross bullgreyhound no good for the bunnys but a machine at drawing.only 25inchs but the biggest head you have ever saw.


----------



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

Dan said:


> mate u missed sausage dog off your poll.


i have been looking but cant find how to add to my poll. ill happily add ure sausage dog for u!


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

Border terrier is definately the best dog, why is it not included???


----------



## pyle (Dec 26, 2009)

My Westy is so upset u missed him off.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

stolensocks01 said:


> i have bred english bull terriers and staffs, we've had a cocker spaniel and a labrador. At the moment i have 5 miniature pinchers's and 2 dobermann's
> 
> out all these dog's if the dobermann's had been first there would have been no others. When i was waiting for mine to be bred i kept in touch with the breeder while i was learning all i could about them the breeder told me these are "special" dog's unlike any other she was right there's just something about them, my mate's family breed very high quality german shepard's but when i take my dobie's to his kennel's his family stand in awe of them.
> 
> Dobermann's are not for the faint hearted and take a huge amount of effort on plus note you don't have to teach them how to gaurd they just do it from about 6 month's. Just for a giggle i walk them down the high street to the cash point with me clear all the chav's out  , but beware when you own one of these you suddenly stop getting house guest's and everyone will want to stop and talk to you about them while staying about 15 feet away :lol:


My mum was a single parent.

As a kid I (not my mum they were my dogs, they decided haha) had 2 dobermanns called Trevor and Sean. They were the men of the house and slept in my room and I used to take them round to my friends house etc so my mum never worried about me walking there by myself in winter when it gets dark at 4pm etc. They had a certain dignity about them 



adamdutton said:


> id say the best dog by far is a well bred pitbull in the right hands, not many people have actually seen a proper pitbull in this country because for 1 they are banned and because the people who breed them dont actually have pit bulls most are cross breeds just to look a certain way,most of the ones you see in the press are big dogs say over 22 inch tall and weigh 50 - 60 lbs, when in fact a true pure pitbull how they used to be should be around 18 inch and weigh no more than 40 lbs,
> 
> most are bred now just to look big and menacing and not how they should be.


Lol Adam this is an APB "Lady" who lived with me for a long time and I saw as my own after a while. She had to be registered when the legislation came in so was tattooed on inner ear and belly, microchipped and I had to put a muzzle on her to walk her. A softer sillier creature you never met, and I have yet to meet a dog as gentle. I took her as a long term foster dog for someone who was having domestic probs and was in a womans shelter.... broke my heart to give her back tbh she was with me for a long time.










Adam... these are for you too.... this was another long term foster :thumbup1:



















And these were my boys Bruno and Sykes.... you wont like the white one haha... they were both rescue though 










HOWEVER............

OBVIOUSLY I have the best dog in the whole world (as everyone else says too  )

My American Bulldog Blue :thumb:


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

*My mum was a single parent.*

*
*

*
As a kid I (not my mum they were my dogs, they decided haha) had 2 dobermanns called Trevor and Sean. They were the men of the house and slept in my room and I used to take them round to my friends house etc so my mum never worried about me walking there by myself in winter when it gets dark at 4pm etc. They had a certain dignity about them * 

Funny you should say that i work shift work so my mum look's after them while i'm at work (which is most day's :cursing: ), but when i walk in the room they leave her straight away and on christmas morning she tried to entice them away from me with belgian chocolate's. They were salivating but they were like "forget it dad's here!" never known a dog to pass on food before :confused1:


----------



## mrfitness81 (Apr 3, 2009)

I must say I'm biased towards Jack Russell's as I used to have one, very intelligent dogs.


----------



## tuck8r (Aug 15, 2007)

well out of that list it would have to be a pit-bull for me as i've know a few and there nice dogs unless yr a cock and bring um up wrong.. :thumbup1:

but i do have plummer terriers myself :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

stolensocks01 said:


> Funny you should say that i work shift work so my mum look's after them while i'm at work (which is most day's :cursing: ), but when i walk in the room they leave her straight away and on christmas morning she tried to entice them away from me with belgian chocolate's. They were salivating but they were like "forget it dad's here!" never known a dog to pass on food before :confused1:


LMAO my American Bulldog that I have now is like that outside the house. Sometimes I take him into Pets at Home with me to get his food etc and at the counter they all make a fuss of him and offer him biscuits etc.... he wont eat them. If they persist sometimes he'll take them and spit them onto the floor pmsl. Yet at home he'll eat any treat you'll give him haha! Dunno if its cos he doesn't know them or what but is quite funny lol. He'll do it with my parents etc too in the house... they'll be feeding him something and I walk away and thats it.... he loses interest and has to follow me instead :tongue:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Dogue de bordeux


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I like almost all dogs.

But have a soft spot for Collies, Jack Russells(larger types not the really small ones) and also my current dog which is an Alsatian/Rotty cross.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

tuk8r really like the look of your terrier, does he do much field work?

zara all the dogs you put up look nice happy dogs, its not that i dont like the typical show staffords its just the fact that the kennel club has changed the breed standard so much that they no longer resemble the original working and show staffords from when they were first registered.

the black/brindle dog you posted looks quite a bit like a very good old stafford called fiery jacks pet.

this is him










and the AB looks nice too, i know a breeder in sheffield that breeds and works american bulldogs for weight pulling and i have had 2 my self, but they didnt get on with the staffords or should i say the staffords didnt get along with them.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> tuk8r really like the look of your terrier, does he do much field work?
> 
> zara all the dogs you put up look nice happy dogs, its not that i dont like the typical show staffords its just the fact that the kennel club has changed the breed standard so much that they no longer resemble the original working and show staffords from when they were first registered.
> 
> ...


Yep they're al chubby pampered pets haha 

The tiny photos with the my 2 old staffs... the red dog was very very similar to that brindle one in type/confirmation but you cant see him really there. I like both types tbh... that brindle one was one of the most athletic dogs I ever met. I used to take her to work and she could jump the counter from and standstill and used to leap over the bonnet of my volvo to get to the other side of the car haha 

I like to see the dogs working but mine have always just been pets. My AB would quite literally have a heart attack if I told him he was going to have to work for a living :lol: :lol:

Every one of those dogs though has been awesome with all other dogs and kids, and will happily live with cats etc... awesome pups


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

German Shepherd.

My family have a white one, very intelligent, great guard dog,he gets so many complements when I take him out.

In the future I would definitely get another German Shepherd, probably get another dog for company though, either a Rhodesian Ridgeback or Dobberman.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

english bull terriers, dnt see very many knocking around now....here is mine...he is an awesome dog


----------



## skyman (Jan 3, 2009)

my rotty called tye.

he was 12 yrs old in this pic,not long after i had to put him to sleep due to cancer.

worst day of my life. :crying:

and my bordeaux called oz hes 6 yrs old.


----------



## skyman (Jan 3, 2009)

my old faithfull called sid.hes 12 yrs old

and my newest addition, called buzz hes a jack rusell cross chihuahua,6 month old.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

skyamn great dogs mate, i like ur dogue de bordeaux a lot


----------



## skyman (Jan 3, 2009)

cheers m8,hes a real crack pot,lol


----------



## bowey (Apr 26, 2009)

i find most dogs really intimidating wish i never id like to have one


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

bowey said:


> i find most dogs really intimidating wish i never id like to have one


 Nothing to be scared of mate.

Spend some time around one and you will get used to them.

The best friends you will ever have in your life.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys must all have v big houses and gardens!!! You all have loads of big dogs, good for cardio i guess taking them for walks every day.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

haha skyman tht pic is awesome, i bet he is a slobber monster, do u need a napkin with u all the time for him? my mates bullmastiff is terrible for it


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO my American Bulldog that I have now is like that outside the house. Sometimes I take him into Pets at Home with me to get his food etc and at the counter they all make a fuss of him and offer him biscuits etc.... he wont eat them. If they persist sometimes he'll take them and spit them onto the floor pmsl. Yet at home he'll eat any treat you'll give him haha! Dunno if its cos he doesn't know them or what but is quite funny lol. He'll do it with my parents etc too in the house... they'll be feeding him something and I walk away and thats it.... he loses interest and has to follow me instead :tongue:


 I sometime's take them to pet's at home to it's funny when i'm in an aisle people turn round realise their only a few inche's from a "KILLER DOBERMANN" all the colour drain's from their face's :lol: . After a few minute's of them trying to lick them to death they alway's say "oh i didn't realise they are this soppy" but they won't take food of anyone at all.


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent dog's these gonna get one of the best with kid's gonna get one myself in a couple of year's time when i retire and move to scotland gonna get some land with the property i've a six bedroom house and the with one's i've got there's not enough room for me


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

Britbb said:


> You guys must all have v big houses and gardens!!! You all have loads of big dogs, good for cardio i guess taking them for walks every day.


 Yes mate 15 mile's a day i do with mine split over three seperate walks but i live out in the stick's a bit so plenty of farm land for them to run around in (with the land owner's permission).


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

My Boys love it when it comes to prep time and my cardio is in the plan.

Leo - American Bull Dog

Busta - Rotti


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have lhasa ahpso's. Most guys at the gym have staffy's, boxers,rotty's etc but i don't feel the need to look macho. I am also a dog breeder. I bred staffy's for 6 years, but now i breed the lhasas.


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

Boxer dog!!! so loyal, fun and great around kids!! i use to have a mongrel cross, Sa, he was lovely and my girlfriend has a boxer, his name is Lennox and is an amazing dog!!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

yoohoo1 said:


> I have lhasa ahpso's. *Most guys at the gym have staffy's, boxers,rotty's etc but i don't feel the need to look macho.* I am also a dog breeder. I bred staffy's for 6 years, but now i breed the lhasas.


ha,as in my prev post,boarder collies prob have more iq than these twits,i dont need a dog like that to make me look ard,ha.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

My bro has a beautiful bulldog like the churchill ad. i dont really know much bout dogs types etc but he is a cracker. Id buy one myself but cant commit to being at home with the nature of my work so couldnt at the mo.


----------



## rhubarb (May 4, 2008)

I have a huge brown Dobe. Very loving, great with people and other dogs and very loyal....but needs lots of exercise. I guess the temperatment of any dog depends on how you raise them and train them - and because of his size and breed i took this really seriously from the moment i got him from a puppy. He is very clingy though and follows me round the house from room to room.

I know what you mean about reactions of others...have had so many people come up to him while on walks to stroke him and not realise that he is a Doberman because he is brown not black. The looks of terror from non-doggy people that results when i get asked what kind of dog he is still makes me chuckle!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Very even spread of votes here. Dalmatians not popular though. Who here has one?


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

rhubarb said:


> I have a huge brown Dobe. Very loving, great with people and other dogs and very loyal....but needs lots of exercise. I guess the temperatment of any dog depends on how you raise them and train them - and because of his size and breed i took this really seriously from the moment i got him from a puppy. He is very clingy though and follows me round the house from room to room.
> 
> I know what you mean about reactions of others...have had so many people come up to him while on walks to stroke him and not realise that he is a Doberman because he is brown not black. The looks of terror from non-doggy people that results when i get asked what kind of dog he is still makes me chuckle!!


Yeah mine follow me every where if i go in a room without them they just sit and cry til i come out. On the exercise front though it's better than having them running round the house like lunatic's, i was hung over the other day and was putting off the walk and having a cup of tea til the boy who is only 8 month's old decided he wanted to sit on my head. So i thought fcuk this i'd rather walk round the field's throwing up than put up with this but if they get exercise there as calm as hindu cow's.


----------



## skyman (Jan 3, 2009)

XJPX said:


> haha skyman tht pic is awesome, i bet he is a slobber monster, do u need a napkin with u all the time for him? my mates bullmastiff is terrible for it


yes m8 you have to follow him round with a towel.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Border collie, tri colour, mine is sharp as a knife but plays dumb most of the time, but when you look into his eyes he is surely plotting world domination


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

yoohoo1 said:


> I have lhasa ahpso's. Most guys at the gym have staffy's, boxers,rotty's etc but i don't feel the need to look macho. I am also a dog breeder. I bred staffy's for 6 years, but now i breed the lhasas.


looks very smiler to my brothers old staffy its a shame he had to go because he was great with the kids not so great with his beddy-greyhound


----------



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

XJPX said:


> english bull terriers, dnt see very many knocking around now....here is mine...he is an awesome dog


i lve these dogs was thinking of getting a pup my self but... made me think twice wen some one said there illigal dogs so what would happen gettakin off you by police i dont want to bond with it nd next thing gone.. is it true or a rumour and do you get botherd with your bull terrior?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Anyone had any experiance with the Jap Akita..?


i think Robsta and leafy have some.


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

briggsy said:


> i lve these dogs was thinking of getting a pup my self but... made me think twice wen some one said there illigal dogs so what would happen gettakin off you by police i dont want to bond with it nd next thing gone.. is it true or a rumour and do you get botherd with your bull terrior?


English bull terrier's are not illegal mate only the american


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Russel all the way! Very easy going right up until they see a chicken, goose, cat, rat, duck, rabbit, hare, and im my Archies case a pack of hunting hounds in which case its gunna get mental!! I have never seen a dog so intent on dispatching wildlife as a jack!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Not too well up on dogs but this is a clever little bastard


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

american bulldogs for me, amazing dogs i have a 13month old shes not aggressive atall but can get pretty protective when groups of people she doesnt know approach her but other than that she is a big softy


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Your never going to get an answer to the best dog. One breed of dog is best of one mans situation, another for another mans.

I've worked with retraining retired greyhounds. To me they are the best breed, but only once they've been retrained.

They have some air about them thats just different to any other dog. They are very human friendly and gentle, yet independant and can be aloof and serious. They are pretty reserved when meeting strangers and wont go mad jumping about like a spaniel or lab. It's more a case of they'll walk up and stand in a "you may touch me now" self assured way.

You have to be very calm, positive, firm and gently to train them. They wont take any harshness or heavy handed treatment. Everyone thinks they're high energy when its actually the opposite. They're pure athletes, just like sprinters they want to run hard for short bursts then sleep the rest of the day. I walk 3 miles though the woods in the morning with her and she'll sleep for 6hrs after that, then in the evening we'll walk 1 miles and she'll get a good sprint out in the meadows.

It does my head in all these people who rescue them, and then keep them lashed up tight on a martingale collar and a muzzle on. The breed bonds very strongly with humans and is very keen to please. The problem is that they get conditioned from birth that chasing and killing is what humans want. You chase, you get affection. It's no life for either the dog or owner. Watchin a grey run free still stops me in my tracks. Pure power, yet effortless grace and beauty at the same time. The top dogs have been clocked at just under 45mph, so your ave retired dog will still hit over 30mph easily

My bitch is graded as high prey drive. It took 15months of training *every single day* to retrain her off the chase. Now this dangerous untrainable dog walks anywhere with me and never has a lead on her neck and will not chase unless told. Will walk right by little fluffy things and totally ignore them.

All the good pics are on the other laptop... here's a few crap ones i have..





I've done greyhounds for years now and i'm looking at moving to another breed once she passes. All my life i've wanted a dobermann but speaking to a few breeders has really put me off coz all they seem to do is bum about how hostile their dogs are and how they are great shutzhund dogs and will nail anything.

Bumped into a guy with a Ridgeback the other day and that was an awesome dog. It's that look that i like. Short sleek coat and a powefull muscular body and highly trainable and fit. Anyone on here got one???


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Anyone had any experiance with the Jap Akita..?


did you not see the pics of my boy.......there are here somewhere...you cant miss him.....lol :thumb: edit just found it page 6

trained right I think there are the best dog that you could own......

if you look in the classifieds at leafmans akita thread, I wrote about mine there http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/80395-kc-reg-jap-akita-pups-5.html


----------



## andymc2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Vinnie American bulldog x Irish staff, gentlest dog ive ever seen, even when other dogs attack him he just thinks they r playing, lol, my mum and dad just got a lab pup and he's great with her too.

:rockon:


----------



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

stolensocks01 said:


> English bull terrier's are not illegal mate only the american


 well thats all good then. i just got told both where thats all i think iwill be purchaseing a male and female( thats if they are not to hard to look after) also how much is the price region for these dogs thnx


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

vetran said:


> ha,as in my prev post,boarder collies prob have more iq than these twits,i dont need a dog like that to make me look ard,ha.


couldnt agree more! and my 12 week collie dont half attract the ladies! :thumb:


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

briggsy said:


> well thats all good then. i just got told both where thats all i think iwill be purchaseing a male and female( thats if they are not to hard to look after) also how much is the price region for these dogs thnx


 google the "dangerous dogs act".english's are perfectly legal but there's more than apbt's that are banned.

my mate has a litter of english's due next month if you';re anywhere near york.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i grew up surrounded by all sorts of dogs but the best by far for was a scruffy ginger mongrel who we got from the rescue centre. she was the boss of all the other dogs we had, was much more intelligent and had the best temprement i had ever seen.

second best was one of the greyhounds we had. he was built like a tank but very gentle and women used to flock towards him at the park


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

briggsy said:


> well thats all good then. i just got told both where thats all i think iwill be purchaseing a male and female( thats if they are not to hard to look after) also how much is the price region for these dogs thnx


Between £500-£1000 for a decent one


----------



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

stolensocks01 said:


> Between £500-£1000 for a decent one


 better get saving then better i


----------



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

bigpit said:


> google the "dangerous dogs act".english's are perfectly legal but there's more than apbt's that are banned.
> 
> my mate has a litter of english's due next month if you';re anywhere near york.


 am in germany in the army you see but moving bk to uk may.. but i dnt see why i couldnt bring it over. better as the wife beforei start buyin dogs lol i loive in middlesbrough normaly so not really far ow much for the pups like im not sure on the procesof that dog cheers!


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

briggsy said:


> better get saving then better i


fantastic animals though mate you won't be dissatisfied


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

stolensocks01 said:


> Between £500-£1000 for a decent one


you would be lucky to get that now, ive just had a litter of staffs and the sire is a very well known and one of the best working dogs around and i sold mine for £150 and still got 1 left, but the thing is i dont breed for money i bred for my self, people now only try breed for money and still try charge these stupid prices, i think a good home is far more important than the money, my brother bred a litter and both sire and dam were very famous lines and he gave all of them away for free.

this is another reason why there are so many fat blue staffs around now because people think just because they are blue they are worth more, even if they are crap dogs.


----------



## maxrevs (Jun 11, 2009)

Siberian Husky.



Loyal, but headstrong; intelligent; great with people/kids; soft as ****e.

Can be a bit of a handful and sheds fur all year round, but definately a great dog. And the ladies love him. :thumbup1:


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> heres a pic of my boy wen he was a pup


Thats a nice pup :thumbup1:

Heres mine boss soft as anything


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> you would be lucky to get that now, ive just had a litter of staffs and the sire is a very well known and one of the best working dogs around and i sold mine for £150 and still got 1 left, but the thing is i dont breed for money i bred for my self, people now only try breed for money and still try charge these stupid prices, i think a good home is far more important than the money, my brother bred a litter and both sire and dam were very famous lines and he gave all of them away for free.
> 
> this is another reason why there are so many fat blue staffs around now because people think just because they are blue they are worth more, even if they are crap dogs.


That's the going rate at the moment for a decent KC registered puppy i looked into before i posted, english bull's have alway's been more than staff's they are two very different breed's all together. A set price from the breeder also let's the breeder know the buyer is serious and not gonna end up as another casualty for the RSPCA to deal with of easy access of buying cos it's cheap.

To the OP go through the kennel club for local breeder's in you area this also give's you a comeback if there is anything wrong with the dog make sure you see the mother before buying (father if possible) all vaccination's done, pedigree in place and puppy insurance also before buying. If you have any more question's or need advice i'd be happy to give you the benefit of my knowledge in this particular breed having bred them myself.

Anything less than £500 personally i wouldn't go near.


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

This is my new attack dog..









Jack Russell x Chihuahua..a real killer if ever there was..


----------



## pepe (May 23, 2008)

Husky for me, picking mine up in a couple weeks :thumb:


----------



## BritishBeast (Jan 28, 2009)

Nemises said:


> I have a presa canario hes a big lump. Would like a we pug.


Thoes are are beautiful dogs. Though I couldt find any when I wanted to get a dog. =[


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Saint Bernard. Schwartzline which is a very rare German breed.


----------



## yeomans_12 (May 31, 2007)

mastiffs


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Bullmastiff for the win.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Weres the staffs at?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Any dog as long as its not small and yappy.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Rottweiler all the way for me. Mine is incredibly soft, I know fine well he'd LOVE it if I got burgled because he'd think they were coming to see him!!! Prefer it that way though


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pitt bull for me


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

briggsy said:


> What is your favorate dog?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


WTF favourite fighting dog..? i been away from here for a month and this is the sh**e that is still getting posted on here... you should be banned for even asking such a ridiculous question... give ya head a wobble ya numpty.....


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

We have a dogue de bordeaux tho.... he is 8 mnth old and is my little gurls best friend . so so protective...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Rhodesian Ridgeback had one as kids, it was the best dog, friendly, loyal and obedient and very protective of us as kids.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I think "fighting breed" is just a term (albeit a crap one). Me and the ex wanted to take ours to one of these log cabins but we couldn't as he fit under the category of "fighting breed" :\


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ultimate macho dog!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Is that a hyena?!

This doggie would definitely not get a pat.










PS Black labs for me! Love them.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

anyone know much about Presa Canario's? Only ever seen them on the internet and thought they looked awesome


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

benicillin said:


> anyone know much about Presa Canario's? Only ever seen them on the internet and thought they looked awesome


you wouldnt fancy your chances of getting your shoe back if one of those decided it was gonna chew it


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Have to say German Sherpard. 7 years ago my dog saved my mum and two sisters when our house caught on fire. They was asleep upstairs when the tumble dryer over heated and caught alite. She woke them up and due to thick smoke they couldnt see - she escorted them outside. Amazing dogs! Their just prone to their back legs giving out


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

/\/\/\/\/\

Agree here, getting my GSD next month, love these dogs.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Border collie for me - I have a 3yo girl and she is sooo intelligent. Been taught loads of tricks and stuff and if I drop stuff she goes and picks it up for me.

GSD are lovely - also highly intelligent, its awful what the KC have bred into them with their back legs.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

We have a border collie mix, he's awesome & so smart. I think I'll get a Doberman when i move out though, I like everything about the breed.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

I have to find a loving home for my female dobby as i cant take her to OZ dont want to put her through the flight ect  She is an amazing dog so gentle around my daughter .


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

got a collie and a staff both amazing!


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

argentine dogo. fakin lovely dogs


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

German Shepherd, no question.


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Neapolitan Mastiff, Louie & he's nuts...

Rescued him when he was 7 months, best burglar alarm you can get


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

For me it has too be a Siberian Huskey...Soon as i graduate and get a house im getting one!


----------



## Paul C1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Boxer dogs, Good with kids but really thick.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

benicillin said:


> anyone know much about Presa Canario's? Only ever seen them on the internet and thought they looked awesome


That's a powerful looking dog. Just read they are dominant and can be difficult to train. One woman was killed by her own dog, although I suspect it was probably mistreated in some way.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

They're not that dissimilar to American bulldogs, great pets but a high guarding drive


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> That's a powerful looking dog. Just read they are dominant and can be difficult to train. One woman was killed by her own dog, although I suspect it was probably mistreated in some way.


Yeah just read that too, says they were bred to keep cattle in line - would explain the mental size of them!


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

benicillin said:


> anyone know much about Presa Canario's? Only ever seen them on the internet and thought they looked awesome


We looked at a few before we got our Louie, nice dogs similar to ours


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

they've got a menacing look to them thats for sure, i'd love one if i had the time and money.


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

dog de bordeaux for me everytime used to be staffs but used to much as a status symbol and feel there been ruined


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hot dog with relish.


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Would love another Neo to keep our Louie company, bigger one maybe:


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

my babyhttp://whttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/images/styles/Aesthetica/attach/jpg.gifww.uk-muscle.co.uk/images/styles/Aesthetica/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Joe90 (Nov 18, 2010)

My favourite dog is a weimeramer(spelling?).


----------



## dougiet (Aug 21, 2010)

AMERICAN AKITA......MAGIC DOGS............I DONT LIKE THE WAY SOME FVCKWITS USE THE PHRASE ,,,,,FIGHTING DOG,,,,,, A RIGHT NO BRAINER.


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

straughany10 said:


> This is what ive got, she mint pride and joy and friendly as anything.


yea mine is 5 months old and just getting into that testing water stage got a thing bout feet at the minute lol. gonna get him to a few classes me thinks u got any pics mate? how old is she


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

love dog de bordeaux's too... same dog used in the film Turner and Hooch isn't it?


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Argentine Dogo. Best dog ever


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

yea mate the film that got me into them now finaily got 1


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Where is Jack Russell?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

where the FVCK is Jack Russel in that poll?

Edit: just seen last post haha


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

dont like jack russells personally. My mate has one and its bloody loopy. When you walk in the door in gets stupidly excited, starts shaking and ****es all up your leg. bit my lip once as well, little sh1t


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

ashman said:


> yea mate the film that got me into them now finaily got 1


awesome, lovely looking dogs. Are they a dog that would be okay left at home for a day whilst at work or do they need to be kept company all day?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

pah jack russels- good for drop kicking and field goal practice- white alsations, bernease mountain dogs- MEN dogs. my mate had four berneses mountain dogs and we used to put saddles on them and ride em- i was a lot smaller and lighter then.

The last bit may have been in a dream to be fair


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Find it funny how people get 'hard' dogs just to make up for the fact theyre wimps themselves.

My mate wants a bull terrier or something, he said he wants to get a proper muscley massive one. Just compensating for the fact he couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag and he needs a 'hard' dog to make himself look hard.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Barker said:


> Find it funny how people get 'hard' dogs just to make up for the fact theyre wimps themselves.
> 
> My mate wants a bull terrier or something, he said he wants to get a proper muscley massive one. Just compensating for the fact he couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag and he needs a 'hard' dog to make himself look hard.


Thats the exact reason I got mine. :lol:

Or could it be that a real man doesn't want a rat on a lead?? It looks ridiculous.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

I think it would be a jack russel as i grew up with them and always have the best memories of them. I do love Pug's and french bulldogs though


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

nice one fella very nice example of a bordeaux


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

benicillin said:


> awesome, lovely looking dogs. Are they a dog that would be okay left at home for a day whilst at work or do they need to be kept company all day?


tbh mate the temprament of these dogs means they love human company and to leave them on their own for more than a few hours (esp as a puppy) would lead to seperation anxiety and also they see seperation as a form of punishment


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Barker said:


> Find it funny how people get 'hard' dogs just to make up for the fact theyre wimps themselves.
> 
> My mate wants a bull terrier or something, he said he wants to get a proper muscley massive one. Just compensating for the fact he couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag and he needs a 'hard' dog to make himself look hard.


Funny thing is staffies generally have very good dispositions towards humans and are often called nanny dogs because are very good with young children and babies.

To many idiots have given that breed a bad name


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

ashman said:


> tbh mate the temprament of these dogs means they love human company and to leave them on their own for more than a few hours (esp as a puppy) would lead to seperation anxiety and also they see seperation as a form of punishment


yeah i thought as much mate, i'm in no position to have one at the moment but in years to come would love one


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Can't believe German Sheperd isn't on that list.


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

Scottish terriers are probably my favourite...and sheep dogs


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cant believe Dingo isnt on the list either


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

greatdane, here is one of my boys last night...


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

boro_stu said:


> We have a dogue de bordeaux tho.... he is 8 mnth old and is my little gurls best friend . so so protective...


yes mate i agree i have one of 4 months


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

benicillin said:


> yeah i thought as much mate, i'm in no position to have one at the moment but in years to come would love one


yea mate ya cant go wrong wouldnt have any other dog now


----------



## WestinGourmet (Oct 19, 2010)

I have 2 English springer spaniels and they are completely bonkers! Jumping around, barking at the neighbours and tearing around the garden. However, if the cat comes in the house they calm down as they know who the boss is!!!


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Labradors, a mans best friend.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

What I want is either of these:










Or:


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

definately a samoyed or pemeranian, there the wifes honestly,


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

After having an Airedale Terrier would never consider another breed, fantastic dogs, pure 100% terrier temperament.










Not one of mine but looks much the same after a clip/cut.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Got to be a Staffie. I've had them all my life and never had any problems with them. Train them right and you'll have a faithful dog for years.


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

not sure why the fk anyone would want a pit bull?

cute lil boxer dog pup all day


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

thaiman said:


> not sure why the fk anyone would want a pit bull?
> 
> cute lil boxer dog pup all day


I think by Pit Bulls he means Staffies.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Pitbulls are lovely dogs just they fall into the wrong hands, immensly people friendly and great with other dogs if in the right hands. I have known a couple of friends who have owned them from top US breeders, both have lived with other dogs and cats and never had an ounce of trouble. Both guys are responsible owners who love this breed for what it is and appreciate its qualities. Much hype and legend has been spouted about this dog much of which is totally untrue.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dav1 said:


> After having an Airedale Terrier would never consider another breed, fantastic dogs, pure 100% terrier temperament.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Airedales are EXCELLENT, intelligent, trustworthy dogs! :thumb:


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

They are indeed mate, owning one is a joy, immensly brave and fearless but naughty and very wilful/stubborn - a great combination lol. I have a 5 year old and 2 year old who have grown up with a headbutting, 65lb bundle of fun they know how to handle him and he is so gentle with them its humbling as he's a nutter with anyone else.


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

hi everyone,just thought ad put one o my favourite pics up o my sidekick,cheers


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

i have a cane corso,dont have any pics of her on this computer,the most beautiful loyal dogs u can get..people think american pitts are strong,they really dont compare with corso's,plus you dog wont be destroyed for owning it.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dav1 said:


> They are indeed mate, owning one is a joy, immensly brave and fearless but naughty and very wilful/stubborn - a great combination lol. I have a 5 year old and 2 year old who have grown up with a headbutting, 65lb bundle of fun they know how to handle him and he is so gentle with them its humbling as he's a nutter with anyone else.


Those who don't have the room for big dogs can have a smaller version - the Wirehaired Fox Terrier.

Same head and nose - lovely!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

this is our new little staffie, called Blue


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

will add more pics of mine playing in the snow a christmas, as although everyones dogs are lovely obviously I am a tad bias towards my own


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Is the Akita dominant to the dogue de Bordeaux ? my dad has Akita Best dog we have had! I love the DDBs as well am debating getting one of each when I buy a new place


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

maccer said:


> Is the Akita dominant to the dogue de Bordeaux ? my dad has Akita Best dog we have had! I love the DDBs as well am debating getting one of each when I buy a new place


the akita is over 8 now, so hes getting on, in his younger days we wouldnt have ever dreamed of putting him with another dog.

As a pup he was well socialised but when he got to 1.5 he simply wanted to be dominant over every dog he saw....except small dogs lol they had to be seen as a challenge else he wasnt bothered arogant like that  .... the dogue de bordeaux is only 8 months old and hes a huge lump already.

As ozzie the akita was showing age and sleeping all day being grumpy we thought a pup might bring him to life a bit and it really worked, they spend hours playing with each other and its the first winter in three years where ozzie hasnt been limping in the cold with his joints.....

they are completly different dogs, the akita is far more aloof than the DDB, he will come when he wants, he will do what he wants and even now we cant let him off his lead...whereas the DDB just wants to be loved and be where ever you are, will walk along side by side when out for walks fine off a lead, he even pulled the kids on a sledge the other day to the park, up the hill and back home...

but all in all the akita ozzie has been the best dog I could ever wish for..... he was raised in a pub as a pup, he knew the difference between the bar and our upstairs falt before he was even 1 years old, and no one was getting up there!!!! he has been great with both of my kids from birth, although I never trust any dog fully with children he has been the best you can wish for with them.... and super super intelligent...

my OH will completly disagree as he loves his new slobering mut more than anything lol even when he thinks he is still small enough to fit on your lap......which he is clearly not!!!!!!!


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you! Great info! We have had a fair few dogs over the years and the Akita is just brilliant, quiet, playful, loyal,he loves to play with other dogs and now is older not as dominating my brot,her got a staff that mow runs her ragged and tries to geton top of her!! When she was younger she would have been far rougher! I am debating whether to get an Akita pup after I get married later in this year or the DBB think I am still leaning toasted the Akita


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Staffs  all of my family have them and ive had mine for just over a year, great dog, very playfull


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Pug!! Pugs are cool - they are small but think they are hard as and are scared of nothing. Just dont tell the lads I said this...


----------



## Navarabully (Feb 27, 2011)

For me it has to be BULLMASTIFFS they are for sure the bodybuilders of the dog world


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

I have an American Bulldog.... I would say he is the dog of the body-builders world (if their is such a thing) Last summer i had him in believable condition.... He was completely ripped up to sub 10% BF haha... Seriously though when i have more time this aft i will find some pics and post them up.... I took him to dog shows and did ALLOT of work with him before like drag pulling and flirt pole before conformation shows....


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

my sister had a mass-weiler (mastif rotty x) wlovely dog n temperment and i wanna get one one day


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

i have an akita and a husky and a cross of the 2, the cross is 6month old now and so so clever does everything when asked tbh id have have these sort of dogs over and over


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Some wicked pics in this thread guys, just wish I could afford somewhere with some land, always wanted a dog!


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

mine has to be my pug! cant get any better or loyal than a pug a bit hyper at times but would recomend to anyone


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's a photo of me bitches. Ones an American bulldog, the others a bit of mix, alsatian/Doberman/boxer/husky. Both lovely, would highly recommend o anyone to get a dog, great companionship!


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

faz said:


> i have an akita and a husky and a cross of the 2, the cross is 6month old now and so so clever does everything when asked tbh id have have these sort of dogs over and over


hi,just wondering if you have any pics o your dogs that you could post up? have a husky myself and would be cool to see some pics,thanks


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

When im older in definatly getting either a rottwieler or a beagle  both amasing doggies


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine is a Kerry blue terrier


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Husky ftw!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

SoulXedge said:


> View attachment 55123
> 
> 
> mine has to be my pug! cant get any better or loyal than a pug a bit hyper at times but would recomend to anyone


i have 2 pugs , they fart alot, snore, shed hair and constantly follow you about. Always by your feet by funny as ****.. i will get a picture up of them


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Rocky , will **** you up !!


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

my dog shes a springer spaniel crossed with a staff i rescued here from some ****hole


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Shih-Tzu mine is great... I dont need an aggressive looking dog or one that needs walking for miles. Plus the ladies love him :thumb:


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

i meet a awsome huskey the other week


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Gotta love labs such variety!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

This is my soppy staff Lucy watching the dog whisperer. We keep threatening to bring in Caesar Millan if she doesn't behave.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Japanese Akita! What a wonderful dog that is.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

the dog from tuner and hooch, that breed is awesome!

there is one near me, i took my dog for a walk and he decided to come and say hello...my dog sh!t her self and played dead.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

cas said:


> the dog from tuner and hooch, that breed is awesome!
> 
> there is one near me, i took my dog for a walk and he decided to come and say hello...my dog sh!t her self and played dead.


They are called Douge de Bordeaux, an amazing breed. We would like one of those or maybe an English mastiff to go with our staff when we move to a bigger place.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

The rents have just got Mylo. He's a monster!


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Pick her up in under 2 weeks! Can't wait!


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

here's my jack russell cross, had him for nearly 9 years now


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

The best dog would be me!


----------



## jj_ (Jun 19, 2010)

boxers for me, puts the boxer into the lead :rockon:


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

MMA said:


> Siberian Huskie's, really nice dogs, need a lot of looking after, but like most dogs i suppose.!


Kyrs Gracie ?


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

My Bullmastiff


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> updated pic 14months old bullmastiff
> 
> View attachment 70543


 class m8


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

I love shar pei's brilliant dogs here's mine


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

My favourite dogs are bedlington terriers !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

greyhound, i used to own 2, sold 1 and we had to retire the other one due to injury


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

Dalmationnnnnn


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Miniature daschunds all the way


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Got a golden lab myself. Brilliant with my 10 month old, very intelligent too.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

My 7 month old staff bitch.

She's great with the kids, with a brilliant soft but playful temperament.

I look like a chav when I'm walking her, but I don't give a chuff, she's ace.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i have 2 staffys that are really friendly but i think the most loyal dog you can have is a lab, had one untill a few years agom brilliant dog he was, but people also, my staffs quite dumb but lovely dogs love cuddles and stuff i dissagree with people saying 'staffys are chav dogs etc etc' i have brung up mine to be loyal and friendly had no troubles


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

we have 2 rottweilers, worst rep ever, but its all down to the ****ty owners out there, no dog is vicious etc unless it has been made that way. Softest, biggest lumps ever our two, and great with other dogs and kids


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i agree mate, its not the dogs that are bad its the owners who brought the dogs up bad!


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

this is Charlie my 20 month old apparently a staffordshire bull terrier when i bought him at 8 weeks old but he looks more like hes a cross pit but whatever he is all i can say is hes a very loving energetic softie.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> i agree mate, its not the dogs that are bad its the owners who brought the dogs up bad!


^^amen just like parents are often the most likely cause of kids that are absolute sh!tes!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

my little mates


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Staffordshire bull Terriers



My baby Sky


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What a bunch of chavs we are


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

My wee Kerry blue Sam at 15 weeks and my son


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

my two little [email protected]


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd love an Akita if i had the time to spend on it, awesome looking dogs imo.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Black Pug or bullmastiff or frenchie


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

i had a black lab great dog never was aggressive to anyone in its life they are superb family dogs

Got a mongrel collie/dalmation cross now 9 year old its been a good dog but not as friendly as the lab with strangers.

My brothers got a jack russel they are great little dogs probably get one as my next dog or a border terrier.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

WTF? No Jack Russell? Great little alarm dog. Let's face it, One dog against a man has no chance, whatever breed it is.

I do love English Bull terriers though, I am concerned about their inbreeding problems, I think at least best cross a white with a brindle. Better still, English with Staff or other similar breed.


----------



## donzooo (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a cocker spaniel/poodle cross called Oscar. He's the friendliest dog i've ever known and has such a funny but cheeky side to him too lol. Loves everyone!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ive got a siberian husky. Amazing dog, loves people and is amazing with my disabled daughter


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Ive got a siberian husky. Amazing dog, loves people and is amazing with my disabled daughter


Love Huskies!

My aunty just got a Husky and a Malamute puppy. They are both awsome. The malamute never stops chatting to himself, some of the **** he comes out with is pretty funny. Some of it sounds like "I love you", "help" and "mam".

Defiantly want either a husky or malamute when I get my own place!


----------



## mds303 (Dec 7, 2008)

Rhodesian Ridgeback for me. Lovely, loyal family dog.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

donzooo said:


> I have a cocker spaniel/poodle cross called Oscar. He's the friendliest dog i've ever known and has such a funny but cheeky side to him too lol. Loves everyone!
> 
> View attachment 70585


cockadoodle?


----------



## donzooo (Aug 27, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> cockadoodle?


cockapoo, due to people laughing at the name i prefer saying cockerpoodle lol!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

this is easy for me

staff bull terrier eveytime


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Rotti's but nearly getting a staff!


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

our dog is jack russel cross whippet and god knows what else got it from the travellers 6 years ago lets any one in the house but goes mad when you try to leave its fighting style is similar to a big cat and suprises many larger dogs, sits in the gym at home when i train just wish it could count reps


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dogs are amazing fair play.

Some lush dogs on here as well.

THEY MELT MY HEART!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

mds303 said:


> Rhodesian Ridgeback for me. Lovely, loyal family dog.


That's up there with Huskeys for me too as they are good runners. Do you have one ? Got a few questions about them


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

golden retriver or this particular one:


----------



## Porkey38 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thought id throw my hat in the ring with this one, Huskies for me.

We have two of them ,Nero and Nala.Best dogs in the world IMO if you make allowances for their little breed quirks.

Dont let them off the lead, Dont get house proud (its like a western in our house some times with tumble weeds of hair randomly blowing around)

they are pack animals, dont like to be left alone. Great natures,affectionate and real eye candy.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

How much did the ice blue eyed one set you back ?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

The one on the right looks very much like our zen. How old? Zen is 4 in april. Huskies r stunning dogs love them so much


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Heres our zen


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Heres our zen
> View attachment 70693


Beautiful dog, does he do any of the talking stuff that you see on YouTube ?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nah he just jumps on me and goes bonkers with joy when he sees me then 2 mins later hes upside down and sleeping against the couch  (again hence the name zen)


----------



## Porkey38 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nero (the right hand one ) is 2. Nala (left ) is a year and a half.

Its about 500-1000 quid per dog on average for a good KC reg. Husky. Make sure you see the dogs parents, and the dogs papers.

Worth being aware the dog could have blue eyes when you buy the pup but they can change up till the dog is about 6-8 weeks old.Ours dont "talk" like miska on you tube, they give you the best welcome you could wish for though when they see you!...now if i can only get the wife to slobber over my crotch or jump over me, id be sorted.

...think ill try dog biscuits.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful dogs mate, our zen was 700 with good lineage. His eyes were blue at birth but changed a few weeks before we bought him


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Harley the Husky at the rear and Nanuq the Malamute at the front.

They are my aunts but I love them, take them out running and for long walks on my cardio days.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I've got a shar pei and she is a 1yr old rescue and I've never met a more loving protective dog in my life. And has such a character.


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

google DOGO ARGENTINO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Not my dog it's my brother in laws but I still love her, brilliant dog


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Harley the Husky at the rear and Nanuq the Malamute at the front.
> 
> They are my aunts but I love them, take them out running and for long walks on my cardio days.


Beautiful fella


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

antbig1234 said:


> google DOGO ARGENTINO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


one of only 4 banned dogs in this country.i know peole with american pitts..i just think its daft,why not just have a dog they cant take and destroy at anytime


----------



## Porkey38 (Dec 28, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Beautiful fella


cracking dogs matey.


----------



## Porkey38 (Dec 28, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Is that a hyena?!
> 
> This doggie would definitely not get a pat.
> 
> ...


----------



## RAWRAB (Dec 28, 2011)

a good old lurcher would beat all them dogs at every thing plus feed you !!!


----------



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

well for the people wondering why a specific breed isnt on, because at the time it was a choice of dogs i was stuck to choose from , i got my english bullys, well 2 of them and now had puppies 2 weeks old


----------



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

She had a litter of 9 but 2 where still born and 3 had pneumonia beacuse she had to many they couldnt get milk or keep warm we had fed and put them in a box with a heat mat but it was to late had fluid on lungs, left with 4


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

My Siberian Husky, Storm.

If I'm honest, I never wanted a dog... Mrs Jaff0 did, so I'm not your natural born dog owner. We tolerate each other. They're just a lot of work, and truth be told, I often feel like I have to spend time looking after the dog, dragging me away from spending time with my kids and having fun with them. But I guess I am where I am - he gets looked after well, and plenty of walks.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So where is the option for English Springer Spaniel?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

used to have a siberian husky called zeus but sadly he got old and passed away. currently my gf keeps going on about getting a golden cocker spaniel


----------



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

i said earlyer that the list thats up is just the choices of dog i was stuck to choose from for my next pet, and as u can see ive made my decission lol


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Miniature doxies :thumb:


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

liamo69 said:


> *i have a boxer,great looking dog realy strong,i keep getting stopped on the roads by people with other boxers asking me where i got him,he would leave any boxer for dead around my area and its full of them.best thing is he inst even well breed,dont know how he got the looks he has.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


What has the strength of your dog got to do with anything? And why do you feel it necessary to state that he could 'leave any other boxer dead'?

No doubt you bought a boxer to look like a hard man (ironically boxers are the clowns of the dog world) and now you want a rottie for the same purpose (but the fact that they were bred for herding may put you off). It's like all the scum nowadays getting Japanese Akitas. Dogs are just another piece of fashion for various types of people. Ie, a chiwawa for dumb females and SBTs or Japanese Akitas for chavs.

Here's an idea for your next dog; be selfless and go down to your local pound or animal rescue shelter and rescue one.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I love all breeds of dogs obviously I have my favorite but anyone who gets a dog other than to treat as a pet or to actually work them needs to be shoot. No dog is nasty it's completely how they are raised.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

This one


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

We've just re-homed a 2 year old female German Shepard. We've had her a week on Sunday and already she seems to be the perfect family dog. She used to pull on the lead a lot but I've managed to stop that in 3 days, and now she walks with you obediently. She's scared of our rabbit, is fine with other dogs, comes back when you call her when she's off lead in the park, is more gentle with my kids than my mums ex Police black lab (who's obviously had extensive training at being friendly), when we put the kids to bed she goes in each of their rooms and checks on them then sleeps at the top of the stairs, and while walking her yesterday my 4 year old, who she seems the closest too, fell over and started crying and the dog came running over instantly and started licking her and nudging her. Tonight I went out for a run and she ran with me off lead and stayed with me. I couldn't ask for a better dog to be honest.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Daschund just bought one and I love her


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice one Vdub! I have 2 minis and they are great, bloody noisy tho!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Husky or Akita for me cracking dogs


----------



## kay2301 (May 28, 2011)

Boxers are my favourite dogs and i have 2. The most daft and loveable dogs in the world lol.

I also love bulldogs, douge de bordeaux and american bulldogs. Do think my next dog maybe another boxer and DDB, always gotta have 2 lol.

Tia when she was a puppy










Tia and George


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

kay2301 said:


> Boxers are my favourite dogs and i have 2. The most daft and loveable dogs in the world lol.
> 
> I also love bulldogs, douge de bordeaux and american bulldogs. Do think my next dog maybe another boxer and DDB, always gotta have 2 lol.
> 
> ...


same as u lol, valley bulldogs as well


----------



## kay2301 (May 28, 2011)

never really heard of valley bulldogs before but they are cute. Someone at my work had a litter of puppies that were british bulldog cross pugs. Sooooooo cute, just looked like big body pugs lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

kay2301 said:


> never really heard of valley bulldogs before but they are cute. Someone at my work had a litter of puppies that were british bulldog cross pugs. Sooooooo cute, just looked like big body pugs lol


they are bred from boxers and bulldogs (but years ago and are a recognised breed i believe)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol would love to see those bullpugs


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Love Pits. Used to have a tiny one.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Love Pits. Used to have a tiny one.


DOG. I used to have a tiny DOG.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Cocker Spaniel

Had our first one at 14 from 5 weeks old and he died aged 11 but gave us 11 amazing years and was an incredibly smart dog. Dad said no more but my brother and I wore him down within a couple months and we had another puppy.

He's 9 now and is equally amazing albeit absolutely fking daft unlike the first, couldn't see myself getting any other breed and will 100% get another straight away even though it hurts so much when they pass away.


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

German shephards and retrievers


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

staffordshire bull terrier. amazing loving dogs. i have a white one.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

saw a newfoundland at the vets a couple of months ago(id never heard of them) i thought it was a grizzly


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Gotta love my little pug called Arnold, a snoring machine


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

jack-russel aint on the list :confused1:

dont just get a dog for show


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> jack-russel aint on the list :confused1:
> 
> dont just get a dog for show


because they are horrible nasty snappy little pricks


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Nemises said:


> I have a presa canario hes a big lump. Would like a we pug.


We have 2 pugs and they are awesome. We have a Fawn and a Black pug. Both mental.

They have the funniest attitude and constantly make us laugh. Big lad definitely get one they're awesome.

Next on the list is a British Bulldog. The wife has expensive taste!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> jack-russel aint on the list :confused1:
> 
> dont just get a dog for show


I'm with eezy the dogs on the list are all big (of course they are because we are all macho men who lift weights )

Rubbish - Im a tough bastard and I don't care that I have 2 pugs to go walking with, they run the underworld for dogs. Like little Italian mafia.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> they are bred from boxers and bulldogs (but years ago and are a recognised breed i believe)
> 
> View attachment 76199


I thought a valley bulldog was a ugly woman from Merthyr T !!!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Staffi all the way. Mine is amazing with kids and other dogs. As i always say its not the dog its the Cnut on the other end of the lead that gives the breed a bad name.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Glassback said:


> I'm with eezy the dogs on the list are all big (of course they are because we are all macho men who lift weights )
> 
> Rubbish - Im a tough bastard and *I don't care that I have 2 pugs to go walking with*, they run the underworld for dogs. Like little Italian mafia.


But did you have the same attitude when the missus suggested the little dogs?

My wife suggested a little dog and she got told where to go! In all seriousness though I love dogs and wouldn't have cared if we did get a little dog, although it wouldn't be my first choice. Once you have a dog, regardless of size and shape they are great. I wanted a Shepherd because she needs to double up as a guard dog due to me being away so much, and a pug size dog just wouldn't cut it! Do you have little outfit's for you pugs?!!!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

bennyrock said:


> Staffi all the way. Mine is amazing with kids and other dogs. As i always say its not the dog its the Cnut on the other end of the lead that gives the breed a bad name.


I agree. A friend of mine has three Rotweilers and two are trained as attack dogs and they are the scariest two dogs I have ever seen in my life, but the third is one of the most gentle dogs you could ever hope to meet and funnily enough is the boss of the three dogs. He thinks problems where dogs attack small children are down to the fact that some toys make squeeky noises similar to babies etc. Plus you have to bare in mind that some dogs, as with people, are just fvcked up individuals that like to kill/hurt things.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

staffys are the only dog who is described in its official breed description as good with children, i have had a couple of staffys at home and they are amazing soft friendly dogs, would make sh1t guard dogs lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

i have got a pappilon and a chinese creasted,i dont mind walking them without the wife because they attract a lot of female attention!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I love pretty much all dogs and animals. To me they are just innocent bystanders in this chaotic world lol. They don't really know better but humans do. I see the innocence within a dog or other animal (not all animals) like that of a child because they don't know better at that point most of the time.

I find soldiers tend to like dogs a lot, I was down the sand dunes the other day and my dog went and said hello to a soldier and the soldier made a big fuss of my dog. Was nice to see, as some people get all uptight and don't want to know lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

as for the comments about having a dog because were 'hard' lol - maybe with some of us its down to taste, i only like short haired dogs and i like them to look stocky (not mean) - i cant stand german shepherds as they dont suit my tastes (and they are the 'ardest dog of all imo)


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

My dog was in a litter of 5 who were lucky enough to be one of the few that were picked from the local pound by the local sanctuary. Gives me great pleasure to know that  I would however love a Boston Terrier... 

As an aside, I know a guy whose parents bought a golden retriever. It's now 13 years old and it's been on maybe 3 walks in it's lifetime. Otherwise restricted to a house and a small back garden. That is animal cruelty. The lad I know was moaning about being overweight lately (about 18 stone at 25) and he never ever does anything pyhsical. FFS, take the dog out for a walk! Poor thing has really loose skin and probably a brain of mush.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I love pretty much all dogs and animals. To me they are just innocent bystanders in this chaotic world lol. They don't really know better but humans do. I see the innocence within a dog or other animal (not all animals) like that of a child because they don't know better at that point most of the time.


Same here. Kids and animals are the best. Their common feature is their inability to think of anything other than the present. Ie, they live for the present.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Our staffis as pups. Staffs are ace dogs and they both have great characters. F*cking greedy little pigs though!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> View attachment 76309
> 
> 
> View attachment 76310
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

DOGGY DOGGY DOGGY.

Amazing hope you give them lots of love.!!!!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> DOGGY DOGGY DOGGY.
> 
> Amazing hope you give them lots of love.!!!!!


Ha ha, yeah of course!! They love people and spend all day with me or my wife, coming to work with 1 of us. Also has worked out really well as they need lots of exercise so the get an hours rampage through the fields and woods by our house each morning. This is great cardio and Im now getting my abs back!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Ha ha, yeah of course!! They love people and spend all day with me or my wife, coming to work with 1 of us. Also has worked out really well as they need lots of exercise so the get an hours rampage through the fields and woods by our house each morning. This is great cardio and Im now getting my abs back!!


Awesome work mate. Keep it up! Respect. I love animal lovers it's a sign of a decent human being.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

The love of my life, my Dogue de Bordeaux


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Cheers, Ive never had a pet of my own before and Im really glad my wife talked me into getting the pooches now!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I got a husky, getting a little old now but oh so faithfull...mishki mishki mooooos lol


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Liam, he's dead handsome  I once knew a DDB who took a liking to mangos so he stole them from his owners worktop, took them to the bottom of the stairs and smashed them open with his head!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> The love of my life, my Dogue de Bordeaux


Gorgeous!


----------



## Porkey38 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is some picks of my Huskies,

From now till when they were pups.

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/briancrainie/Nero008.jpg

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/briancrainie/092.jpg

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/briancrainie/DSCF1069.jpg

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/briancrainie/DSCF1085.jpg

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/briancrainie/DSCF1057.jpg

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/briancrainie/DSCF1292.jpg

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/briancrainie/DSCF1343.jpg

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/briancrainie/DSCF1353.jpg

Sorry there is so many, Im a pain in the **** when the dogs are concerned.

porks.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Prophecy said:


> Liam, he's dead handsome  I once knew a DDB who took a liking to mangos so he stole them from his owners worktop, took them to the bottom of the stairs and smashed them open with his head!


Ha they are quite smart dogs but also a little thick if you know what I mean. She's such a good natured dog for her size. I only have her on the weekends coz my mam has her the rest of the time since i got my own place. I miss her than I do my mam!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Why not get a Belgian Malinois ????? Great with....????? Na dont bother. lol They even attack their owners.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Mongrels are best loyal a fcuk


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Little stu said:


> Mongrels are best loyal a fcuk


Your not wrong man, and they don't tend to have as many inherited health problems like most breeds do


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

cas said:


> Your not wrong man, and they don't tend to have as many inherited health problems like most breeds do


You're not wrong there before I got Lola I bought a bulldog and had to have him put down after 2 weeks because he had a small windpipe. It was from over breeding


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

a minture english bull terrier if only i didnt live in a flat above a night club


----------



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> as for the comments about having a dog because were 'hard' lol - maybe with some of us its down to taste, i only like short haired dogs and i like them to look stocky (not mean) - i cant stand german shepherds as they dont suit my tastes (and they are the 'ardest dog of all imo)


 im exactly the same, people look at me and think he only got them dogs because he thinks he is hard, or they are nasty dogs people cross the road when i walk my dogs untill they get to know them they stop am stroke him/her they eventually love them


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> But did you have the same attitude when the missus suggested the little dogs?
> 
> My wife suggested a little dog and she got told where to go! In all seriousness though I love dogs and wouldn't have cared if we did get a little dog, although it wouldn't be my first choice. Once you have a dog, regardless of size and shape they are great. I wanted a Shepherd because she needs to double up as a guard dog due to me being away so much, and a pug size dog just wouldn't cut it! Do you have little outfit's for you pugs?!!!!


You've actually got me spot on, initially I wanted a big dog, to go running with etc but she was desperate for a pug and after having one (well 2) I wouldn't swap for the world. They are hilarious, their attitudes, traits and demeanour is hilarious.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

briggsy said:


> im exactly the same, people look at me and think he only got them dogs because he thinks he is hard, or they are nasty dogs people cross the road when i walk my dogs untill they get to know them they stop am stroke him/her they eventually love them


That was me gents - but you have to agree that alot of mindless idiots bought staffs for the wrong reasons and as a result are terrible dogs which is why they get a bad name.

The dog is only as bad as its owner and I love all dogs so rock on gents.


----------



## briggsy (Nov 29, 2009)

Glassback said:


> That was me gents - but you have to agree that alot of mindless idiots bought staffs for the wrong reasons and as a result are terrible dogs which is why they get a bad name.
> 
> The dog is only as bad as its owner and I love all dogs so rock on gents.


exactly theres a lot of low life dick heads for here addicts, and every single 1 must have a staff, some are just roming streets coz they cant even look after them


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Siberian huskys by a large margin. Cute as fvck!


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rottweiler!!

I live with two Rottweilers (my dog and my wife lol) and it's an amazing experience every single day!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Not read thread but guessing OP wants to look but and hard

Get a Alaskan malamute


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

briggsy said:


> 1 reason i put thread up is that i am gettinga dog i dnt what to get i always liked the doberman , whippet , english-bull terrior but lately i have been geting a bit fond of siberien huskys big blue eyes any body got 1 and are they loyal n good pet dogs?


I got my husky 2 years ago. Very smart, only dog I have ever had that will come home by himself if he gets out. It usually takes him about 2 to 3 hours before he gets obred enough to come home, but I don't ave to go chase him down.

View attachment 161189


Did this picture for our friend when he ran for re-election.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

why dont people train there dogs to clean up there own poop then the world would be a much safer place to live in.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm looking to adopt a dog in April/may. I've signed up to Bull dog rescue as I'd love a bulldog but with the health issues most come with I know it'd cost me a bomb. So if I can't get one of them ill go the local dogs home. Every dog deserves a loving home. I'll probably come back with 2 or 3. My missus got a cat for the house in May and as I always thought cats are sh1t with no sense of humour. Dogs have a sense of humour and actually love you where cats use you and would eat you if they were bigger


----------



## Rich83 (Sep 12, 2014)

You haven't got Staffy on the list!

I took in a stray staffy for a couple of weeks 'til she found a permenant home as she'd been kicked out by her previous owners when they split up.

Two years later she's still here!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rich83 said:


> You haven't got Staffy on the list!
> 
> I took in a stray staffy for a couple of weeks 'til she found a permenant home as she'd been kicked out by her previous owners when they split up.
> 
> Two years later she's still here!


Id love staffy from a home but as most knobheads round my way abuse them or use them for fear I don't think I could have one in my house due to young kids coming round and me and the missus wanting to start a family in a couple years as couldn't trust it. From puppy would be completely different as I do love them. Especially the blue ones


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

briggsy said:


> 1 reason i put thread up is that i am gettinga dog i dnt what to get i always liked the doberman , whippet , english-bull terrior but lately i have been geting a bit fond of siberien huskys big blue eyes any body got 1 and are they loyal n good pet dogs?


Get a husky only if you don't care about your property deposit. Iv seen a bored husky eat an entire kitchen, I'm talking nothing left, ceramic tiles munched like cookies. They are very very high maintainance. Pugs are the best dog without doubt. The don't do **** all but sleep on your lap and follow you everywhere. And they are funny as ****


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Rhodesian Ridgeback :thumb:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Not on the list, but most popular dog is labrador and for good reason I think.

They aren't the brightest, but are soft and loyal.

Mine allows a kitten to bite it's face without attacking, so kids will be totally safe.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Varg said:


> Not on the list, but most popular dog is labrador and for good reason I think.
> 
> They aren't the brightest, but are soft and loyal.
> 
> Mine allows a kitten to bite it's face without attacking, so kids will be totally safe.


I had a lab for 15 years an she was a belting dog. They're greedy sh1ts but such good dogs


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Had weimaraner's up untill my latest dog a lil staffie (everyone is working now so needed a dog which can be in the house pretty much all day). But weimeraners are lovely dogs and so are staffies.


----------



## Rich83 (Sep 12, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Id love staffy from a home but as most knobheads round my way abuse them or use them for fear I don't think I could have one in my house due to young kids coming round and me and the missus wanting to start a family in a couple years as couldn't trust it. From puppy would be completely different as I do love them. Especially the blue ones


Mine's soft as anything, she'd been mis-treated prior to me getting her, and was sh*t scared of everything when I got her, but she's an absolute softy, loves kids, put's up the missus grumpy **** cat etc.

To be fair though, don't think you can ever trust a dog 110% with kids, should always keep an eye on them, little buggers start pulling tails etc. and wonder why they get growled at!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rich83 said:


> Mine's soft as anything, she'd been mis-treated prior to me getting her, and was sh*t scared of everything when I got her, but she's an absolute softy, loves kids, put's up the missus grumpy **** cat etc.
> 
> To be fair though, don't think you can ever trust a dog 110% with kids, should always keep an eye on them, little buggers start pulling tails etc. and wonder why they get growled at!


You can never trust any dog mate. I have a Dogue de Bordeaux but my mum has her mostly now, and she's great with the kids but I'd never fully trust her. Especially with the size of her. One bite from her and it could kill a kid!

But with dogs that have been abused, my mate had a Staffie and she was lovely but so timid and took ages to trust you. The poor dog had cig burns on her and all that. Anyway he came back one day from work and the Staffie had turned and killed his other dog. So that's a reason why I'm unsure about an abused dog. Wouldn't mind it doing that to my tw4t of a cat but not to a kid


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

We have an Irish Setter at the farm, awesome dog.

Absolutely bonkers and needs lots of room to run about, but a great loving dog.

I would love a Beagle at home but our house is only small and it would destroy it


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Tibetan Mastiff


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Husky soft as brush scares the 5hite out of people as they think its a wolf haha


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Grew up with a doberman and then from a young age with two dobermans.

Very loyal and attention seeking.

Also scare the **** out of everyone so great as guard dogs.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Get a husky only if you don't care about your property deposit. Iv seen a bored husky eat an entire kitchen, I'm talking nothing left, ceramic tiles munched like cookies. They are very very high maintainance. Pugs are the best dog without doubt. The don't do **** all but sleep on your lap and follow you everywhere. And they are funny as ****


yep i can vouch for this ours ate the concrete around the gas pipe id say for the first 18months there such hard work but if you persavere with them you get such a loving dog our koda just comes and curls up in front of the fire now and hes the most laid back dog iv ever met but you have to put the work in with them


----------



## ScouseDrago (May 19, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Get a husky only if you don't care about your property deposit. Iv seen a bored husky eat an entire kitchen, I'm talking nothing left, ceramic tiles munched like cookies. They are very very high maintainance. Pugs are the best dog without doubt. The don't do **** all but sleep on your lap and follow you everywhere. And they are funny as ****


Me and my girl are getting a pug once we have moved in together. Make me laugh just looking at them, and seem to be easy to deal with.


----------



## ScouseDrago (May 19, 2014)

If I end up working away she wants a bigger dog for security. Probably go for a rottweiler. Caucasian shepherd is the ultimate guard dog though, no one would dare mess with one. Also would eat a pitbull or any other dog scallies try to use for intimidation for breakfast.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Adz said:


> We have an Irish Setter at the farm, awesome dog.
> 
> Absolutely bonkers and needs lots of room to run about, but a great loving dog.
> 
> I would love a Beagle at home but our house is only small and it would destroy it


I had a puggle which is a Beagle and pug cross but his temperament was all beagle which is not what we wanted, he was a ****ing little ****, destroyed everything, barked at everything non stop, was impossible to toilet train if you tried to correct him he would come and p1ss on your feet out of spite. Had to get shot of hum in the end coz he kept terrorising my little pug and she couldn't handle it.


----------



## Amann (Apr 9, 2014)

rhodesian ridgeback. love mine. hugely playful, active and strong! short hair too so less mess!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> You can never trust any dog mate. I have a Dogue de Bordeaux but my mum has her mostly now, and she's great with the kids but I'd never fully trust her. Especially with the size of her. One bite from her and it could kill a kid!
> 
> But with dogs that have been abused, my mate had a Staffie and she was lovely but so timid and took ages to trust you. The poor dog had cig burns on her and all that. Anyway he came back one day from work and the Staffie had turned and killed his other dog. So that's a reason why I'm unsure about an abused dog. Wouldn't mind it doing that to my tw4t of a cat but not to a kid


I took in two French mastiffs

One bitch she was great one boy he was off his rock went for me about three times had to give him away to a single man couldn't risk him going for my wife when I we out

Got bullmastiff bitch and staff boy atm great dogs

Next on the list think I wanna import and cane corso ears cropped etc


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

You dont have Rottweiler on the list or i would of picked that, and i dont agree with fighting dogs and its morally wrong. Dog's are a living being and the most loving pets you could get, when people take there trust and throw them in a fight its disgusting

Here are my children...........i say children cause i treat them like they are as they are my family.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

bail said:


> I took in two French mastiffs
> 
> One bitch she was great one boy he was off his rock went for me about three times had to give him away to a single man couldn't risk him going for my wife when I we out
> 
> ...


French Mastiffs are great dogs but like you said if one was going for you and you're a big lad, if it went for your wife it could do damage. its a shame people mistreat dogs and leave some of them un-rehomable (think i just made that word up!).

Are cane corso's not a banned breed?


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

none of the above, no competition whatsoever, the mighty Jack Russell terrier will never have anything else although could be swayed by a short haired Chiuhauha.

Cheers


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> French Mastiffs are great dogs but like you said if one was going for you and you're a big lad, if it went for your wife it could do damage. its a shame people mistreat dogs and leave some of them un-rehomable (think i just made that word up!).
> 
> Are cane corso's not a banned breed?


Tbh he did come from a good home they just let him become way to dominant so in a way mistreat him,

yeah she would be screwed and Tbh so would of i if he caught me off guard

Cane corso arnt band yet

thE list as it stands

is pitbull,dogo argentina,fila,japanese torsa

the yard I was working out of did have a awesome looking bulldog great temperament and all

French mastiffs are such good dogs though your right as people dont need to treat them badly to toughen them up or whatever they wanna do Their guarding protection insticis second to none.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Dan said:


> sausage dog, you can eat them.


Lol il put one right in a bap


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

spaglemon said:


> none of the above, no competition whatsoever, the mighty Jack Russell terrier will never have anything else although could be swayed by a short haired Chiuhauha.
> 
> Cheers


Jack russels are the kings


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

walton21 said:


> You dont have Rottweiler on the list or i would of picked that, and i dont agree with fighting dogs and its morally wrong. Dog's are a living being and the most loving pets you could get, when people take there trust and throw them in a fight its disgusting
> 
> Here are my children...........i say children cause i treat them like they are as they are my family.


nice dogs. Frick youv got 4, is it expensive to feed them? I imagean them dogs eat a lot


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

walton21 said:


> You dont have Rottweiler on the list or i would of picked that, and i dont agree with fighting dogs and its morally wrong. Dog's are a living being and the most loving pets you could get, when people take there trust and throw them in a fight its disgusting
> 
> Here are my children...........i say children cause i treat them like they are as they are my family.


nwa


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Just come across this thread. Staffordshire bull, Pitt bull, Yorkshire terrier. Why the f*ck bring fighting dogs into the equation? ...You pleb!


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> i might av been working but i couldnt afford to get her back i due to personal reasons it was somthing like £150 just from when she got handed in and it went up £15 every day they had her. i miss the dog still and it was 2yrs ago now


you go the pound and cry like a real man to get your dog back, even if you had 60 pounds, you say youll reach an agreement but get your dog back, poor fcuker heart broken wondering where you ere


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Its some foreign one mate. Quite rare. I had the name at one point, cant mind now though.


they have like a lions mane and even look like a lion, ive seen one once for real, ive heard they even have lion blood, no thats maybe a **** take, what i heard


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

lostwars said:


> you go the pound and cry like a real man to get your dog back, even if you had 60 pounds, you say youll reach an agreement but get your dog back, poor fcuker heart broken wondering where you ere


100%. Did you ever hear about sly Stallone with his dog when he was poor?

He'd wrote rocky but He was so poor by this time that he decided he had to sell his best friend, his dog. Stallone waited outside of a local liquor store asking people if they would buy his dog. Eventually someone bought the dog for around $50. He was devastated to have to do this.

He kept pursuing this story that he had written. Eventually someone loved it and they agreed to do the movie. He was wrapped and told them that he wanted to play the part of Rocky.

They declined and told him he was a writer not an actor. Stallone disagreed and told them he was an actor. He declined their offer of over $100 000 despite his current poverty.

A couple of weeks later they contacted him with an even higher offer and Stallone still insisted that he play Rocky. They once again declined. Was he nuts? I mean the man was poor, he could barely even eat.

The offer kept rising just so he would sell them the film without playing the part. The price eventually got to around $400 000 and still he declined. He was certain that he was actor and that was it, there was no compromise.

Eventually they offered Stallone a measly $25000 so they weren't throwing their money away by having him as the lead role. He accepted. Then the first thing he did was go back to the liquor store to buy back his dog.

He waited 3 days for the guy to come by and finally there he was with his dog. He offered the guy $150 to buy back the dog, the man declined. The offer kept rising, but again, Stallone knew his outcome and kept pursuing his goal.

It ended up costing him $15000 and a part in the movie to buy back his dog. The guy and the dog are in Rocky.

This is how much you should want your dog back


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

walton21 said:


> You dont have Rottweiler on the list or i would of picked that, and i dont agree with fighting dogs and its morally wrong. Dog's are a living being and the most loving pets you could get, when people take there trust and throw them in a fight its disgusting
> 
> Here are my children...........i say children cause i treat them like they are as they are my family.


Haha fook me, wouldn't wanna be a burglar and stumble into your gaff! They look awesome.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

My staffie Roxy!


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

armor king said:


> nice dogs. Frick youv got 4, is it expensive to feed them? I imagean them dogs eat a lot


Its not too bad to be honest I sepnd £50 a month on dog food they go through a 15kg sack each week



Gary29 said:


> Haha fook me, wouldn't wanna be a burglar and stumble into your gaff! They look awesome.


it keeps the local scumbags away lol. Even though my dogs would just lick them to death but shhhhhh ;-) lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

boxer939 said:


> i cant believe pitbull terrier is the favourite on here. horrible breed.
> 
> Boxer is my fav. So friendly and playful, great with kids too. Lovely.


In all fairness mate most "pit bulls" in England are just mongrals that looks more like greyhounds then the true breed

Few decent Irish strands around but not many I know you can import am bullies they look the nuts but true Pitts are hard to come by but are a amazing friendly very clever breed

But of dog.aggression if fighting lines are still prominant in them but nothing that can't be trained out of them


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> i cant believe pitbull terrier is the favourite on here. horrible breed.
> 
> Boxer is my fav. So friendly and playful, great with kids too. Lovely.


Why are they horrible? I have one and she's nice.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> 100%. Did you ever hear about sly Stallone with his dog when he was poor?
> 
> He'd wrote rocky but He was so poor by this time that he decided he had to sell his best friend, his dog. Stallone waited outside of a local liquor store asking people if they would buy his dog. Eventually someone bought the dog for around $50. He was devastated to have to do this.
> 
> ...


almost

Sylvester Stallone sells dog for $50, then buys it back for $3k


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> i cant believe pitbull terrier is the favourite on here. horrible breed.
> 
> Boxer is my fav. So friendly and playful, great with kids too. Lovely.


pitbull breed is fine its he chavs that own them which do the damage not the dog


----------



## Rich83 (Sep 12, 2014)

Pitbulls & Staffordshire Bull Terriers are different Breeds, Pitbulls have been banned over here for a long time. Anydog suspected of being a Pitbull type can be taken by the police.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Why are they horrible? I have one and she's nice.


I had a 45kg beastly looking Pitt that was such a loving dog whilst living with my gran she nicknamed him pudding and smiler


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I had a 45kg beastly looking Pitt that was such a loving dog whilst living with my gran she nicknamed him pudding and smiler


They're great dogs. My Jiinx is 20kg and 15month old. We take her over the field and she runs round with all her little mates. She loves people/ dogs and is chilled out. Couldn't ask for a better dog.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

I quite like the huskies, they're independant & great personality. This is thor, 36kg beast that is a scared of his own farts

View attachment 161387
View attachment 161388


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll stick to my little French & British Bulldogs :thumb: suit me down to the ground..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jiinx doesn't skip leg day lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Jiinx doesn't skip leg day lol


Even a standard trained Pitt looks almost show ready by human standards 

Had mine a pull harness, should of seen it charging up a slight Incline attached to a mk2 golf!! The dog just decided it was going and that was that, it went


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

You can't beat an alsation....loyal to the core.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Even a standard trained Pitt looks almost show ready by human standards
> 
> Had mine a pull harness, should of seen it charging up a slight Incline attached to a mk2 golf!! The dog just decided it was going and that was that, it went


I do sprints on the field with her non stop for 15 mins a day as well as her 4 walks a day. She loves it haha


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

boxer939 said:


> Thats f*cking disgusting


What's disgusting slowing a dog to pull something under its own will??.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> Thats f*cking disgusting


So I put a big padded harness on my dog, attach it to a heavy object, move a few meters away and call the dog and the he pulls it until he reaches me at which point he jumps to me licking my face and showing excitement. What a horrible owner.

All dogs enjoy pleasing their owners, just because mine was powerful enough to pull cars is irrelevant.

As it happens I was out in the back Street working on another project golf, I had the dog with me on a long lead and a choker, I momentarily ran a few houses down to grab a young lads football at which point the dog decided to follow....... Taking the car with it WHILST ON A CHOKER!!

A physical dog needs physical exertion, physical stimulation.

Anyone who saw the huge grin and wagging tail of the Pitt my gran called pudding would agree.

You damn sure ain't getting a border collie pulling anything for fun nor will you get a Pitt on BGT dancing like a circus bear! I wonder at what point that collie asked it's owner to make it dance on stage for her own financial benefit?

Oh yea the dog loves it's owner and loves to please.

FFS


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's fun and games for them. Jiinx just wants to play tug of war all day. I took her for a two and a half hour walk the other week and when we got home then she's pestering me to play with her lol.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

boxer939 said:


> I didnt realise the dog communicated with the human and said "hey can I pull a sh1t VW golf today please, i'm a dog but yeah i like to pull sh1t cars"
> 
> I didnt realise that at all, my bad.


Ok then........


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

View attachment 161460


The other lady in my life.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> View attachment 161460
> 
> 
> The other lady in my life.


Lovely dog.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Lovely dog.


Thanks mate, we've got an amazing bond, I rescued her when she was 5 and she shows me everyday how grateful she is, she absolutely dotes on me (and me her if I'm honest) bless her.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Thanks mate, we've got an amazing bond, I rescued her when she was 5 and she shows me everyday how grateful she is, she absolutely dotes on me (and me her if I'm honest) bless her.


Dogs can provide special relationship that humans can't. My dog is my best mate.


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Dogs can provide special relationship that humans can't. My dog is my best mate.


Would be lost without my two. wish I got on the Mrs as much as I do the dogs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JwaR said:


> Would be lost without my two. wish I got on the Mrs as much as I do the dogs.


Lol same. I talk to my dog and she sits looking at me like she knows what I'm talking about haha.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

I like my cavapoo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My baby.


----------



## TheNewGirl (Oct 6, 2014)

The only boy in my life!!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Dogs can provide special relationship that humans can't. My dog is my best mate.


no sh!t, i talk to my 2 dogs as if im talking to a human :lol: cant beat a bond between mans best friend thats for sure, the bond made is unbreakable


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

View attachment 164472


----------

